# when do pigeons start breeding?



## ALnaturAL

I live in northen Illinois when should I expect my birds to start breeding? Any info would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## Jay3

Pigeons are always breeding. Or do you mean at what age? I have heard many say 6 months, but I have had birds breed sooner. If you are wanting to breed, sometimes birds a little older make better parents, but sometimes the younger ones will surprise you.


----------



## Airbaby

Well we are in the thick of winter time now so the days are shorter meaning less light...this turns the hormones down for mating a bit....however as the days start getting longer with more light as we get towards spring time there hormones will start to pick up and there ya go your birds will want to breed.

Now when you hear of winter breeding all the fancer does it increase the light time in the loft to lets say 16 hrs or so to simulate spring time and it will make the birds want to mate.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

A lot depends on whether they're with their mate the whole time or not. Until breeding season kicks up, my birds are separated. So when I put them together in the winter, it doesn't take much to get most of them motivated. Just having a mate again makes them want to breed. I have some pairs that take their sweet time, and some that I feel don't take enough time 
As the days get longer, they'll get more and more motivated. You can leave the lights on to make them think the day is longer than it really is, or you can wait


----------



## whitesnmore

ALnaturAL said:


> I live in northen Illinois when should I expect my birds to start breeding? Any info would be helpful. Thanks


We are in Northern Illinois too and already have banded youngsters. Where are you located?
Ken


----------



## ALnaturAL

Ken I am in Fox Lake, but my loft location dosen't get alot of sun. I have been tolled that I have a pair but maybe not. I only have two birds they hang out together in the nest box, but they might just be cold.


----------



## LUCKYT

If they are a Cock and Hen, they will breed when they are ready, in your area, with out lights, any time SOON. Dave


----------



## Skyeking

ALnaturAL said:


> I live in northen Illinois when should I expect my birds to start breeding? Any info would be helpful. Thanks


*When they feel like it.....*

When the weather and light of day permits, when they are getting plenty of protein and good nutrition and they feel secure in their surroundings.


----------



## spirit wings

LUCKYT said:


> If they are a Cock and Hen, they will breed when they are ready, in your area, with out lights, any time SOON. Dave


yes, days are getting longer and my birds are perking up.....obssesive nest building has already begun....lol.... the length of day light is what gets them going again if they had settled down in the winter... temps have nothing to do with it.... my chickens are starting to lay again already too.


----------



## Big T

ALnaturAL said:


> I live in northen Illinois when should I expect my birds to start breeding? Any info would be helpful. Thanks


As with any couple, when the female lets him....LOL

Tony


----------



## ALnaturAL

thanks everyone


----------



## ishan salam

you have to wait...they will start when they want


----------

